# My Completed Coffee Corner...



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just finished yesterday is my new coffee corner occupying an arched link way between the kitchen & dining room.

View attachment 5335
View attachment 5336
View attachment 5337
View attachment 5338
View attachment 5339


A real pleasure to use with everything at the correct height for me. This after years of having to sit down to make espresso & steam milk at a standard counter height.

Note the clear space above the La Spaz & the Versalab in case anything in the future requires greater height clearance.

The Grinder sits low to enable me to single dose the beans direct into the vertical burr.

My Roasting area for my 2 Hottops remains outside under the gated double carport. I've just added a Calor Gas overhead heater to the area to warm things up a bit in the winter.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice set-up Ron! You have plenty of room for a lever! Love the Versalab!

David


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

So much space!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats Ronsil. Looking good.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Excellent coffee corner and thoughtfully designed to, well done Ron


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely set up!! But I think 'Completed' is the wrong word.......more a work in progress as I am sure there will be some further additions/changes to it


----------

